# I can't find the correct forum to post this question...



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

On TVFool.com, I see several digital stations that I can receive from this location. There is one tower that is located the closest to where I am. On tvfool.com, it indicated that it is broadcasting digitally BUT, I'm not seeing it! I am located in 13622 zip code and am trying to receive digital channel 69 (11.1) CKWS. It shows that I am only 15.3 miles from the tower. I am receiving all of the digital stations further away than CKWS just fine. Could tvfool be wrong and that digital station isn't actually broadcasting digitally yet? How can I find out?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> On TVFool.com, I see several digital stations that I can receive from this location. There is one tower that is located the closest to where I am. On tvfool.com, it indicated that it is broadcasting digitally BUT, I'm not seeing it! I am located in 13622 zip code and am trying to receive digital channel 69 (11.1) CKWS. It shows that I am only 15.3 miles from the tower. I am receiving all of the digital stations further away than CKWS just fine. Could tvfool be wrong and that digital station isn't actually broadcasting digitally yet? How can I find out?


I think there is a link on the TV FOOL web site to the FCC's Pre transition and post transition station designations. The documents provide listings for all digital stations in the US. It details such things as channel #'s, power output, tower height and coordinates etc. I think your answer will be there.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Some of the data in TVFool.com, being from the FCC database, may not reflect the real world.

That station may be licensed and approved to broadcast digitally, but they may not be on the air digital as of yet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I ran the OP's zip code on antennaweb.org and it doesn't mention a channel using UHF 69 to broadcast.

The CK prefix suggests a Canadian radio licence (not surprising for this ZIP code).

I'd be quite surprised to find an ATSC station in Kingston, Ontario.


----------

